# Crown 202D & 402D vs Behringer a500 & EP1500



## harleyhualer-sc02 (May 25, 2008)

I would like to add external amps to my Onkyo TX-NR1007. My speakers are AV123 ELT525T & ELT525C. 

My question is, would you go with the 202D or a500 to try and keep it as cheap as possible? Cheap as far as buying cables or adapters, were as the a500 is the only amp in my selection that has rca inputs and I have plenty of rca cables? Or the 402D or EP1500 for more power and headroom?

Crown 202D $149 free shipping, requires adapters
Behringer a500 $189 free shipping
Behringer EP1500 $189 free shipping, requires adapters
Crown 402D $199 free shipping, requires adapters


----------



## goyop (May 4, 2010)

More watts is usually better but I do wonder why you feel the need to add power. Are you actually getting distortion?

Cables can be expensive but there are some vendors like Dayton that have good prices. If you feel inclined you can make the adapters. They are very straight forward.

I have not bought an amp for a while but both companies are respectable. I would be looking at the warranty period. Power amps have a way of frying once in a while no matter what you do with them. I don't know the current warranty periods by the major manufacturers. Maybe they are all one year now but if someone offers multi year warranties that is where I would put my money. (I don't recommend buying an extended warranty)

Good luck


----------



## harleyhualer-sc02 (May 25, 2008)

No distortion for movies but running all 9 channels stereo for music, yes there is 
distortion. The ELT525 or somewhat inefficient so they need a good bit of power to get them going, power 1007 doesn't have.


----------



## goyop (May 4, 2010)

So what are the warranty periods these days?


----------



## harleyhualer-sc02 (May 25, 2008)

1 year on the Behringer's and 3 years on the Crown's. 3 times the warranty really tips the scales for the Crown's. 

That narrows the field to the 202d and 402d. I really don't need the power of the 402d but i seems like such a great value. 25% more money for 33% more power.


----------



## harleyhualer-sc02 (May 25, 2008)

These are the options I'm thinking of:

1. 4-202d's: amp 1-center, amp 2 left and right front, amp 3 left and right surround, amp 4 left and right surround backs, front wide and front high would be powered by the receiver. Which should be ample power since it can only power two of the front high or front wide speakers at once. Total-$596

2. 5-202d's: amp 1-center, amp 2 left and right front, amp 3 left and right surround, amp 4 left and right surround backs, amp 5 left and right front wide. Will lose the function of being able to switch between front wide and front high. That's fine cause I mainly use front wide anyways. Plus going with this option I would gain a set of speakers to place in a zone 2. Or would sell for money to get the 5th amp. Total-$745

3. 4-202d's and 1-402d: Bridge 1 of the 202d's to the center, 402d to the left and right front, 202d left and right surround, 202d left and right surround backs, 202d left and right front wide. This option maximizes the performance to the main front 3. Total-$795

4. 1-202d and 4-402d's: Bridge the 202d to the center, 402d to the left and right front, 402d left and right surround, 402d left and right surround backs, 402d left and right front wide.This option maximizes the performance all around . Total-$945


----------



## goyop (May 4, 2010)

I am glad to hear that Crown still offers a multi year warranty. That is the way to go.

Do me a favor, list the power you currently have for the different sets of speakers with the 1007 then list what you would have for the sets with the two different Crown amps. I could then give you an idea if the higher power in the second Crown option would be worth the money.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

I'd go with a quiet amp for home theater use if you can swing it. The yamaha P series hit the spot


----------



## harleyhualer-sc02 (May 25, 2008)

goyop said:


> I am glad to hear that Crown still offers a multi year warranty. That is the way to go.
> 
> Do me a favor, list the power you currently have for the different sets of speakers with the 1007 then list what you would have for the sets with the two different Crown amps. I could then give you an idea if the higher power in the second Crown option would be worth the money.


The 1007 is 135 watts per with 2 channels driven. I don't know what the output is with all 9 channels. But the 5007 is 145 watts per with 2 channels driven and was benched at like 86 watts with 7 channels driven and 68 watts with 9 channels. And the 5007 has a better power supply so i would assume the 1007 with all 9 channels driven would be between 50-60 watts.

The 202d is 200 watts per ch @ 8 ohms and 600 watts @ 8 ohms bridged

The 402d is 300 watts per ch @ 8 ohms


----------



## harleyhualer-sc02 (May 25, 2008)

lsiberian said:


> I'd go with a quiet amp for home theater use if you can swing it. The yamaha P series hit the spot


I have no problem with loud fans on pro audio amps, I already have 4 ep2500's running my subs.


----------



## goyop (May 4, 2010)

OK. I will make two assumptions - cost is an issue, and the distortion you are getting is only at upper listening levels meaning that it only distorts when you take it way up.

If this is the case I would start with your option number 1. If needed you can easily go from there to number 2 or 3 with no changes. You would simply add an amp.

If cost is not an issue then jump right to number 4.

Either way if the 1007 is only delivering 60 - 80 watts on 9 channels then you will be seeing 2 to 3 times that on options 1 - 3. Plus the fact that the amps are separate discrete components with their own power supplies, etc., will give you way more headroom than what you have now.

Let me know how it works out.


----------



## harleyhualer-sc02 (May 25, 2008)

Yes, option one is top of the list. The only reason I'm considering adding outboard amps at this time is the price and performance of the Crown 202d.


----------



## harleyhualer-sc02 (May 25, 2008)

I went with option 1, i'll post a review of the upgrade once i get them up and running.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

The Crowns offer a 3 year warrenty better build quality (in my opinion) and the fans are varible speed all pluses in my book.:T


----------

